# Fraozen milk, any ideas?



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

We froze quite a bit of milk last season and some of it separated and wasn't fit to drink so we just quit thawing it out. Now I have a quarter of a medium size freezer full of milk and I was wondering what I might do with it to keep it from going totally to waste. Can you make soap with it or cheese? Any ideas would be appreciated as I hate to waste all that production and energy. hehe.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't see why you can't make soap, or feed it to pigs, chickens, dogs...


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I freeze milk all the time for later use in making soap or feeding to the kids. I like to have my litle chest freezer full when I dry off my does.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

frozen sometimes does separated and just thaw it out put in a blender and it will whip those cream molecules back into the milk it is fine to drink /cook with/cheese/soap most anything you want to do with it. I personally use it for cooking or smoothies I don't like waste or pasturize it and give to your new babies. I don't really care for it to drink plain.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Voting for soap


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. I hated to waste it for sure. I haven't tried to make soap yet but I want to. Have a good one!


----------

